# Quick Advice Plz



## xclutchx (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a 60 Gallon Tank, 80-90 pounds of liverock, i plan on making it a coral tank. Prob 2 clowns, and a tang only for fish. 1 or 2 damsels also. My question is, is x2 1300gph power heads overkill? I found a great deal online for 2, cheaper than the 800gph and even the 600ish. It says great for 80-200 gallon tanks. Any advice will be great. Thx in advance.


----------



## xclutchx (Jul 17, 2010)

30 views and nothing *c/p* lol


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

your good too go  Just point them at glass so it creates a wave/ripple effect


----------



## vshortt (Jul 19, 2010)

Agreed, they might be a little overkill, but pointing them at the glass will overcome with this. having the flow glance off the glass will help disspate some of the enrgey. you can also point them up towards the top of the water for surface churning, which is important.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

vshortt said:


> Agreed, they might be a little overkill, but pointing them at the glass will overcome with this. having the flow glance off the glass will help disspate some of the enrgey. you can also point them up towards the top of the water for surface churning, which is important.


i agree with this post, surface movement is another great idea.


----------

